# Dogs...What breed do you have and whats their name



## slim (Feb 11, 2010)

Figured it would be cool to see what kinda dogs have pitmasters for owners.....the wife and i have 2 little yorkies...Jersei is our female and is 4yrs old.....Deuce is our pup...he is just over 6months old and is a hell raiser. I also have a solid white boxer (Sugar Ray) that stays at my parents.

ryan


----------



## rdknb (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a dachshund named Lucy


----------



## hog warden (Feb 11, 2010)

My wife has two half Chihuahua (second chance) unstable yappers named Angel and El Diablo. I've offered to take either or both of them on a one way trip to the river but I get no takers. I have a love / hate relationship with Angel (????) She has been known to pi$$ on my pillow. Can't tell if that is out of love or hate (on her part).


----------



## badfrog (Feb 11, 2010)

Sparky is a Maltese that officially is my wifes although he and I hang out together quite a bit and he will come to me long before he will go to anyone else!


----------



## mr mac (Feb 11, 2010)

Our dog, Grace, is a purebred boxer pound puppy.  She was abused but still had a great personality so we brought her home!



Bad picture, but she's beggin' for rib bones (who can blame her?)


----------



## slim (Feb 11, 2010)

boxers are Great pets....i wish mine was living with me....but my wife hates dog hair....and my dad wont let her leave....


----------



## brohnson (Feb 11, 2010)

I've got 3 mini dachshund's, Bear, Daisey (who just gave birth to 4 puppies last weekend) and Bo. :)


----------



## smoke n my eye (Feb 11, 2010)

2 year old chocalate Lab named Malachi. He loves to help clean my grill. I heard dog slobber is a great disinfectant.


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 11, 2010)

We have 3 ankle biters- Soupy & Peaches are Jack Russel/Rat terriers and Sparky just showed up one day-part Schauser i think-plus 2 cats 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




It gets lively-and all 7 of us trying to get space in the bed is a challenge too


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a white Bull Terrier named Hannah. She is about 7. I picked her up from a Bull Terrier rescue about 3 and a half years ago. She was in a puppy mill for three years where they used her to breed. I love her to death.


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 11, 2010)

sorry. double post


----------



## placebo (Feb 11, 2010)

A Pitt Bull rescue pup named Sadie who is 7 years old and spoiled rotten, and Chloe who is almost 2 and a Husky/Malamute mix, she is still all puppy lol. Probably going to resue another Pitt soon, I really love the breed as a family pet. Like any dog they are merely a product of their environment. Anyone that has a negative bias to the breed because of all the bad press would have an instant change of heart if they met Sadie. Guaranteed!


----------



## bright scouter (Feb 11, 2010)

A 105lb Yellow Lab named Chewy.  Short for Chewbacca.  He even makes wookie sounds at times.  So we feel he is aptly named.


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with you 100%


----------



## justsmoke2 (Feb 11, 2010)

I had a Brittiney Orange/white for 7 years, named him Hey You.  Now I currently have a beagle, female, named LadyBird.


----------



## soafung (Feb 11, 2010)

i have a 8 1/2 year old registered American Pit Bull Terrier.  wonderful dog.


----------



## azrocker (Feb 11, 2010)

Mo short for puppy name Gizmo is 10. He is part everything and weighs in at about 25 #



*"If I ignore them they will go away"*


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 11, 2010)

Yellow Lab named Rosco..


----------



## mick7607 (Feb 11, 2010)

One year old Golden Retriever named Kenzie


----------



## memphisbud (Feb 11, 2010)

Rusty, 9 year old jackrat (Jack Russell/Rat Terrier)...close to 30 lbs, but not fat, just big.  Smart dog, excellent family member.


----------



## dysartsmoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Molly Shih Tzu poodle cross one of a kind personality.











Enjoying a smoked bone that I make for her


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 11, 2010)

I have two Beagles named Jake and Jenna. We love them to death.


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a male AKC Siberian Husky named Denali


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have Emmett the wonder schnoodle...1/2 schnauzer and 1/2 poodle. First small dog I have ever had, but such a good dog. He goes everywhere with me.

Baby picture..

Now


and a t-shirt logo of him


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great name for a Husky


----------



## dick bullard (Feb 11, 2010)

As you see on all my post....top one is my 7 mo. old "Redbone Coonhound" LUKE and the botoom pic is of my 100lb. yellow lab "SONNY" 4 yrs old. All my dogs have been larger breeds....this is my first experience with a coonhound though....he came staight out of Kentucky with a rescue with 8 other siblings that were doomed to be put to sleep....!!! He's just learning how to bay....neighbors got to love it...oh well !!!

Rick


----------



## smokingriley (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Lab named Piper and a Boston Terrier named Frankie. A picture of them are in my Avatar


----------



## deltadude (Feb 11, 2010)

An AKA registered male Beagle.  He is getting up there in age, has been a wonderful part of our family since the day we brought him home 10 weeks old.  Total house dog, not a howler, and loves my lap when I'm in the recliner.


----------



## fireguydrew (Feb 11, 2010)

Have wife and two kids, 21 months Carson, 1 month Chloe lynn. and two dogs
A 7 year old Retriever -Bailey, and a 4 year old Nova Scotian Duck Tolling Retriever -Digger
Pics of the Pooches to come


----------



## gnubee (Feb 11, 2010)

We have two of My Daughters North American champion Shiz tsu's. Link to My Daughters award winning Shis Tzu's 

http://www.rupertsshihtzu.com/

Photobucket is acting up today and I can't seem to get the url's for pictures of my dogs...

2 Cockers one Black and One Golden, 4 rescued mutts from the pound.
Sadly we lost our 4 year old Black Lab to Cancer.
The Lab was Shadow, ( Labs by the way are the most prevelant breed in North America and the most popular name for a dog is Shadow ) 

The female Shiz tsu is named Casa pronunced Case ah as in Case-a-beer.
The male Shiz tsu Is named Budweizer. Three of the Mutts are called Buddy. 

So when we call them we alway stuck our heads out the back door and yell Case-a-Bud. 

The golden cocker is named Molson so we sometimes call for a Case-a Molson golden.

The Black Cocker is called Hash!

My Sister in laws little mutt living upstairs in the inlaw suite is called Irish Mist. ( Named for An Irish whiskey my Uncle liked. ) Misty for short.

Oh Yes, and the cat is Bottle.

Is anyone sensing a theme here? 

PS. I did not name any of the dogs except for Shadow. My little parsnip flower named most of them. The Buddys all were named when we got them from the pound.



Casa
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d1...rstsmok004.jpg


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 11, 2010)

I have an American Bulldog pup 10mo old And Her name is Sam.
this is her at 5mo


----------



## jaso (Feb 11, 2010)

Tucker is my pitbull's name, he is dumb as a rock , but loves when he get's to go for a ride ! !


----------



## tn_bbq (Feb 11, 2010)

Carly,
The best damn stray dog in America!


----------



## denver dave (Feb 11, 2010)

I have 2. Airdale named Molly and a Braird named Texas.


----------



## nwbhoss (Feb 11, 2010)

We have two Red Healers named Ricky and Lucy


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 11, 2010)

That's hilarous, I though mine was the only dog that made that noise.  Mine's name is Kali.  I picked the dog and the kids got to pick the name.  She's almost 7 years old and can't hardly walk she's got arthritis in her knees so bad.  But we all still laugh our heads off when she makes that Chewbacca howl.  And her bark, which she rarely does, man she sounds vicious.  Here she is hanging with me during a smoke last summer.  She's lost some weight since then.  She's at about 75 lbs now.


----------



## rw willy (Feb 11, 2010)

Star and Bagel
Good solid dogs. Do cats count?


----------



## bbqhead (Feb 11, 2010)

2 yorkies, m&f, tucker and roxie.  2 outdoor dogs, 1 shepherd female rescued from animal shelter named angel. 1 shepherd mix, female named chitheat.


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 11, 2010)

My avatar is my dog Sparky. She is a rescue from West Virginia. Breed? Why a West Virginia Short Eared Mud Hound, of course.


----------



## taterdavid (Feb 11, 2010)

heres Winchester, hes a pure collie and very smart and hornery. hes 80# now and got alot of personality. he also has a chewbacca howl, mostly in the mornings


----------



## yount (Feb 11, 2010)

I have 2 heres the 2 yr old boston terrier named buddy the rat and i have a 12 yr old red and white siberian husky named tasha


----------



## yount (Feb 11, 2010)

Beautiful dog there.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Feb 11, 2010)

125 pound Chesapeake Bay Retriever named Chester with bad knees (cant run for too long...and dangit he is a good begger so I feed him!)
95 pound Boxer named Axle...built like a brick ****house
25 pound boston terrier named Keno build like a brick ****house

The boston runs the show most days, and don't let a chessie in the water you play hell gettin em out!  My avatar pic has the two big ones howlin at the firetrucks while I was smoking pepper sticks.


----------



## miamirick (Feb 11, 2010)

got an english bulldog,  best dog around, she actually knows its saturday, weekdays she does not move from the bed alarm goes off at 530 and she sleeps,  saturday i get up about seven and she is right behind me all day doing chores and smoking   very smart dog


----------



## pepeskitty (Feb 12, 2010)

We have a Charcoal Lab.  He is just 6 months old.
His name is Fedor.  (after MMA fighter Fedor "The Last Empoeror" Emelianenko)
Here is a recent pic.


----------



## yount (Feb 12, 2010)

love that color nice looking dog


----------



## pepeskitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you for the compliment.  He is a great dog.


----------



## hhookk (Feb 12, 2010)

Brady. Yes he's named after you-know-who. We picked him up on Superbowl Sunday 2005. The Pats 3rd Championship.


----------



## fishhawk (Feb 12, 2010)

German Wirehair Pointer. Going to be 14 yrs old in Oct, but still going like heck. Loves to bird hunt, she was bred for it. Wished I had half of her get up and go.


----------



## meateater (Feb 12, 2010)

Great companions everyone. My 9 year old Pug named Harley is my smoking buddy.


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 12, 2010)

My brother raised redbone coon houns for several years, some great looking dogs.  He has 4 of his own...the parents, plus two from different litters over the past few years.

We have a mutt named Emma, a rescue dog I got at about 7 weeks old.  She looked like $hit and smelled like death - but we got her taken care of at the vet, and she turned out awesome.  She's just about 4 now, smart as a whip - crazy smart.  We never really did zero in on her breeding though...the rescue shelter vet _supposedly _thought she was a puggle (pug-beagle) mixed with something else and wouldn't get to more than 30 lbs. or so.  Well, she's about 75 lbs. now and she's been a real fun horse for the kids over the years  :-)  

VERY well behaved, too.  Dosn't bark unless necessary, i.e - doesn't bark at the mailman because I explained she didn't need to!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice lookin dog but there is no such thing as a charcoal lab. Nice try though. I have two yellow labs (one is really a fox red) the redder of the yellows is a two year old female pointing lab a great pheasant dog. The other is an 11 year old male and hasn't lost a crippled duck in his whole life. We shoot hundreds of ducks, geese, and phez over him and he never stops amazing me.


----------



## rstr hunter (Feb 12, 2010)

A black lab named Cody.


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 12, 2010)

My wife and I own and operate an American Eskimo Rescue Organization... No-profit and as a hobby. We get paid nothing!

Average about 40 dogs a year rescued and placed in homes.

We have 5 in house right now, with 2 of them older and with cancer, only months to live.

Teddy, Bobbie, Jingles, Sammie "biggie", and Buddy...














http://eskierescuestl.org/


----------



## yount (Feb 12, 2010)

very good thing you are doing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to you for helping


----------



## gnubee (Feb 12, 2010)

How do you find them in a snow storm?? 

I have a yardfull of rescued dogs of every size and breed, some off white but no pure white ones.


----------



## eaglewing (Feb 12, 2010)

Sometimes I have to 'squint' when I'm looking out the back door for them in the snow... I'll give ya that...


----------



## chefrob (Feb 12, 2010)

sushi......a bull terrier rescue doing what she does best!


----------



## bbq ron (Feb 12, 2010)

we have a dachshund who's name is jo jo


----------



## hdsmoke (Feb 12, 2010)

no pics, but i have a pound rescue yellow lab mix with some shepherd in him...longer hair than pure lab.  His name is Jager.


----------



## spoofer (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a tri-colored English Springer named Lacey.  She is about 9 months old and full of it at times.


----------



## blue (Feb 12, 2010)

I got a 10 year old black lab names Chloe.


----------



## fired up (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is our pup Banjo. He is Chesapeake Bay Retriever/Austrailian Shepard mix.

Here he is at 8 weeks



Here at 16 weeks (today)


----------



## bright scouter (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, Chewy does that pretty well.  It is funny to watch the Star Wars movies and hear them say Chewy in the movie and watch him perk up.  Who? Me?

Here he is back in 2006 at our balloon festival and air show.  He had figured out all the noise was coming from up high, so he really started watching everything happening on the show line.


----------



## gunner69 (Feb 12, 2010)

I tend to avoid Dog thread but after looking through this one I think I owe it to George and all the rest of our late canine friends to post.



We are currently a canine free household since our last German Shepard was beaten within an inch of his life fighting off at least 2 known burglars while we were at work. 

RIP George
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.... 

It's been almost 3 years and there are times I still wake up in the middle of the night thinking I hear him prowing around the house... We are (read I am) healing and think its about time to bring another dog into our home again. 

Being a veteran I have a special place in my heart for working dogs and would like to toss out there to anybody that is thinking about getting a dog look into...

http://militaryworkingdogadoptions.com/

These guys are hero's in my book and just need a home to finish out there lives.. We have started the process towards adopting a beautiful Belgian Malinois out of McChord AFB in Tacoma just waiting for the call that he has passed all his screenings and can come home.


----------



## flash (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, after losing Scooter, our C ock-a-poo a little over 6 months ago. We found these two in an adoption center in the Panhandle of Florida. I was hoping for one, but wife picked out two. 



Brickle (named for a friend who found the pups, plus a candy my wife makes)



Holly (a name she selected at Christmas time)

They are Shih-Poo's or Poo-Tzu's mixes and 8 weeks old.


----------



## stircrazy (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a 4 month old Golden Retriver named Kona.







Steve


----------



## evo 9 guy (Feb 12, 2010)

1st dog is about 6 years old, name is Buddy, he is a siberian husky rescued from the local kennel. 

2nd dog is about 1.5 years old, name is Kahlua, she is some sort of mix that we are not sure of, rescued from a family that was going to take her to a kennel at 8 weeks old.


----------



## tn_bbq (Feb 12, 2010)

I know where you're coming from, but play nice 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  (lot of folks in my retriever club probably feel the same way you do about the "silver" dogs). I'm a dog guy and love em all.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 12, 2010)

gunner....tough story and good luck with your new endeavor!


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 12, 2010)

Gotta agree here. My son & his G/F have an 18 month old female Blue APBT that'll lick ya to death and they just got a male Slate APBT. Her name is Mercedes but they call her Sadie & his name is Diesel. When well trained and cared for they make great family dogs.

Wife & I have a 12 y/o female black American Cocker Spaniel named Guinness. She's more likely to tear a hunk outta ya then either of the Bullies.


----------



## smoking gun (Feb 12, 2010)

Two female Chocolate Labs named Cookie and Claire. Cookie was first and we got her as a pup from an AKC champion. We got Claire from rescue labs about 6 months later and although she was abused she's all heart. They're 4 years old now and weigh 90 lbs and 85 lbs respectively.


----------



## tjoff (Feb 12, 2010)

We have 2 dogs.
the 1st is a 14 year old Black Lba we got her when she was 6 weeks old
the 2nd is a 2 year old Boston Terrior (Terror) as I call her.
Both are great dogs the Boston is FINALLY starting to settle down out of the puppy stage.


----------



## jon foster (Feb 12, 2010)

German Shepherd's for us. Right now we only have two. Kommandant Zeus and Fraulein Isis. Our kids were born with GSD's and have had them all their lives. I was born with them too and my mom raised them for most of her life as well. My wife has been a convert for over 20 years and loves them too. They are damn smart dogs. It's spooky sometimes too.

Our dogs are working line animals. Search and rescue, seizure etc.

Here's Zeus.







Here's Isis.







Jon.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Feb 12, 2010)

Meandmytwodogs has guess how many? TWO! My oldest is a 12 yr female Siberian Husky named Naya and my baby is a 1 yr old Chocolate Lab named Logan. Never a dull moment. We've recently been chatting with a BloodHound breeder thinking of adding a third member to the pack.

Dave


----------



## ddave (Feb 12, 2010)

This is Tina.



She is 6 years old. We got her when she was about 6 months old. This picture is from a couple of years ago.

Here she is from a couple months ago, cleaning up a rib foil splil for me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Breed? Who knows? She was a pound puppy. Theories range from part border collie (most people agree on that part 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) but the other parts no one is sure about. Some say dalmation or whippet or greyhound.

She is fast as lighting at short distances but is not a long distance runner. She is a very sweet dog but is VERY protective of our two children.

Dave


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 13, 2010)

I have two dogs, one is a Pit Mix and the other a Cocker Spaniel.

This is Greta the Cocker Spaniel;


And this is Bubby the Pit Mix.  He has been sick and so far over the last 3 weeks I have had to spend over $500.00 in vet bills.  We are taking him to a new Vet Monday and he will be kept in their Pet hospital for a few days.  I can't wait to get the bill for that...


----------



## tom in nc (Feb 13, 2010)

Curtis is part black lab and part chow. Some days I think he is the most brilliant dog there is, and other days I think he's a blockhead. He's a rescue dog. I adopted him in 2002 when he was 1. This March he'll be 9 years old. My wife and I don't have any kids so he's our boy. He's an awesome dog.


----------



## ppcflyer218 (Feb 13, 2010)

Spice is our Labrador. She's all Lab and 100% goof. She's 3 and an absolute fantastic dog.

Oscar is the 'All American' breed. His mom was Lhasa Apso and dad was a Jack Russel. He got best of both breed. Classic Napoleon complex, but my wife has him totally whipped. He sleeps between my wife's and my pillows at night. More often than not I wake up with four paws sticking in my back. He's 7.

I wouldn't trade either of them for anything. Until we have our own real kids, the dogs are it.

Have a great weekend everybody.


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 13, 2010)

How cute and I think that will be a great mix.


----------



## igolf2 (Feb 13, 2010)

Heres 4 out of the 5 Pups - Lady (Boxer) - Bosley (Chocolate Lab) - Abby (Jack-a-Bee) and Dylan (Golden Lab)




And Here is Mighty Poodle ( holds her own against all comers )


The Boxer, Jack Russel / Beagle (jack-a-bee) and the poodle were rescues. 


Thank heavens we had a fence put in around part of the back property so these crazy beasts can go out anytime they want and burn off some energy because they can get a bit nuts.


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hate to be the one that breaks this to ya' but you have a fur-kid there.


----------



## lintonkennels (Feb 13, 2010)

I have labs.  I also raise them and just got rid of a liter.  My dogs names are Briar (my male) CoCo and Issy.  They are part of the family.  my website is www.freewebs.com/lintonkennels  if anyone would like to look at my dogs.


----------



## bigslick (Feb 13, 2010)

4 year old Rhodesian Ridgeback named Hagen.
All around great dog in the field and at home.



Godspeed,
bigslick


----------



## mco (Feb 13, 2010)

This is my Grandson Kole ridding our donkey and our 10 year old King Sheppard Brandy


----------



## gunner69 (Feb 13, 2010)

I didnt' post any pics up of George when I responded earlier but I found some that I tossed up on my bucket account about 6mos before the incedent...


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 13, 2010)

Love this pic... This is Hannah to a T... I call her Hannah "Big Boss" just because she thinks she is the boss. Really though, all she is is a giant couch potato... BT's have a personality unlike any other...


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Feb 13, 2010)

We have 2 Boxers.
One is 10 years old and the other just turned a year.
Boxers are great dogs, especially with kids.


----------



## tom in nc (Feb 13, 2010)

Yea - he is definitely a spoiled boy.  We love him.  He is so easy going and just loves to be around me and my wife.  As far as the fur, every day is shedding season.  There is constantly black fur everywhere.  We've got one of those Dyson Animal vacuums and could run it everyday with the way that coconut sheds.


----------



## tom in nc (Feb 13, 2010)

Great looking dog!  Sorry to hear (read) about the incident.


----------



## sask attak (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is my hound Rufus.  He is 5 yr old in this pic, taken last year.  He is a great beast, tolerates a TON of crap dished out from my 2 yr old girl...



He is usually found milling around my feet when I am cutting/prepping meat, hoping I drop even the smallest morsel.  Not much gets past that nose of his.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 13, 2010)

ok heres the crew all wound up and ready to go LOL.
front is lucy .
left to right are cheyeene,buddy,harley,carley&megan.





heres buddy and angelica had enough of the white crap


----------



## hogwart (Feb 13, 2010)

Got 3 of them myself.
First up is Bear, my 200lb Old English Mastiff

Here he's decided to share the airbed with some guests


Next up we have Toby, Hes a 125lb Johnson Breed American Bulldog.



Then we have Diesel, 15lbs of pure hell Dachshund / Jack Russel mix. He rules the house and only my wife can touch him. Most of the time I'd like to see him in a smoker.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 13, 2010)

yup......sounds jst like a bully!


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 13, 2010)

Don't miss that at all Emmett has hair not fur so no shedding at all. Big change from an Australian shepherd.


----------



## igolf2 (Feb 13, 2010)

Gunner - Thanks for sharing. I know from experience how hard it is to lose such a great, loyal, loving companion. George gave his life to protect you and his home. 

Hope you find it the right time to share your life with another dog as there is no way to describe the unconditional love a dog will give you to anyone who has never been blessed with a dog in their lives.


----------



## wingman (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi all! 

We have two dogs, one is Shelby our Coccker Spaniel and thent here is Gus... Gus is a Old English Bulldog with an attitude! Fe loves to sleep on his back for some reason.


----------



## tom in nc (Feb 14, 2010)

Dude - the picture of him on his back sleeping is awesome!


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 14, 2010)

DISCRIMINATION!!!!!


I don't have a dog, but I do have a pet that I could smoke and it might not taste too bad - although not much meat!



Mabel - 22 years old!  (sorry to bust in, but didnt think I'd get any takers trying to start a "Bird" thread)


----------



## hounds51 (Feb 14, 2010)

I currently have a little 13" Beagle. Her name is Baby, and boy does she act like a baby!. I usally prefer female dogs, but the best man trailing Bloodhound that I had was a male. I named him Nickolas, as he was born on Christmas day. He was the best damn tracking hound I've ever seen. I had to put him down at 16 months old, as he had severe hip dysplia. I had two liver and tan girls, named Nell and Tina. They were very good dogs, and we helped the state police solve a few cases with them. I started when I was 45 years old and used to train them by running over the mountains. Now at 58 I can only dream and remember of those days of yore. The one good thing is at least I done it!
By the way I take Baby out to run rabbits, but I don't hunt anymore. After man trailin other huntin is not as important, for me.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 14, 2010)

We have a rescue dog named Missy that was left in a house that the people just moved out and left her and a litter of still born pups in a LOCKED house too. They had to break a window to get here out. She's a great dog too and here.


----------



## shlongstar (Feb 14, 2010)

We have a long-haired chihuahua (very manly huh?)

She's actually my younger brother's dog, but we've had her for almost 12 years now and I don't live with them anymore... but she'll always be my dog :)


----------



## got14u (Feb 14, 2010)

here are some of my dogs some are still here some are gone but all are loved. Since moving to Wyoming 2 years ago I had to place all mine around the country to other breeders. But recently we have changed our home situation where we can have dogs again so I got me a pure breed mutt for bird hunting..lol..he is part lab and part pointer.
any ways here are some of my AMERICANBULL DOGS and one pit we had

his name is money

his name is con big boy

here is one of my show grand champions and also passed his BST (breed suitability test) his name is bugger

2 great producers. some of my best pups came from jesse

and here are some working shots. I trained for bst and schutzhund for years while breeding also. No pictures herre of me becuase I was always behind the camera



and a bark and hold



and here is gilbert...the kids named him. he's our pure breed half breed bird dog..lol...great dog look forward to a lot of hunting and fishing with this guy.


----------



## ellymae (Feb 14, 2010)

Have had Goldens in the past. 
Right now our 4 legged family member is Kizmet - a 2 1/2 year old Black Lab. She is a bundle of energy. 
Here's a short vid of her playing in the snow... 
http://s332.photobucket.com/albums/m...snow2-9-10.flv


----------



## dirt guy (Feb 14, 2010)

It took a while for me to want to add to this thread. I lost my "little buddy" late last summer. Coming to us as a "rescued" puppy, he had been our (my) companion for just over twelve years. His name was Owen K. Garriott because that was the street he was picked up on. Garriott is an astronaut from our town that flew an Apollo mission as well as a Skylab assignment. The main highway through town is named in his honor.

Friends have tried to give us "replacements" a couple of times now, but I'm not ready. I've never been one for pure breeds. The mutts have been too good of a fit with a mutt like me. A medium-sized dog seems to be my preference. One that can ride around in the truck with me that isn't so large there's no room for anyone else, or so small it has to be in my lap to see out.

When he was in the yard, you would have sworn he had some fox in him. The resemblance was that close. He was fast enough he could catch squirrels in the yard. He even pulled a sparrow hawk out of an evergreen hedge row in our yard. The bird was turned loose rather quickly, though.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			































Tired after a hard day of work with me





A rainy Saturday morning--not having to work for a change.






I sure miss him.


----------



## aqreview (Feb 14, 2010)

A 13.5 year old Golden named Mandy.  What a WONDERFUL pupper!


----------



## the iceman (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm guessin' it would be a little tough to stuff a beer can in that critter. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Great thread guys.


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 15, 2010)

perhaps the small tomato paste can


----------



## csmith2884 (Feb 15, 2010)

For what it is worth..a very dear friend of mine once told me something that has always stuck with me.

 "God doesn't let dogs live as long as us so we get to have more than one best friend in our lives."

 and since any view of an afterlife for me must include dogs, when I get there I will have many old dear friends waggin away waiting to greet me.


----------



## bluefrog (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a Brittany from American Brittany Rescue, and a Golden Retriever rescued from a divorcing couple.


----------



## hogfan40 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks, named after the park in alaska.


----------



## mrsmik (Feb 15, 2010)

We have Maddie (a 10 year old German Shepherd/Greyhound Mix -- Rescue) and recently added Minnow, a 9 month old Puggle (part pug, part beagle)!  



Maddie LOVES other dogs, and Minnow adores her!   Minnow is my son's dog, and he's a HUGE fisherman.  All our pets names start with "M", and seeing as he's too little to be a "Muskie" Aaron named him Minnow!  LOL  

Just for fun, here's a picture of our geese, Rufus and Larry.  (Larry should have been name Loretta).  



Julie


----------



## tom in nc (Feb 15, 2010)

Mrs. Mik - just want to pass along my appreciation for what your son, and all the guys and gals in uniform, are doing to protect the rest of us back here.


----------



## triplebq (Feb 16, 2010)

*Meet MUSCLES our Schnauzer *


----------



## papad (Feb 16, 2010)

Great thread!
I love all kinds of dogs. This is Buster. We always said he was the best dog in the world. He adored kids. It was amazing how much he would put up with from them. If they got to where they got on his nerves, he'd just get up and walk away. He never growled or snapped at them. We lost him to cancer a year ago. 








These are our Italian Greyhounds, Fina (the gray one, or actually I guess they call it blue) and Melina (the brindle colored one). They are sisters. They have never been apart their entire lives. I think if something happened to one, the other would die. They like kids too, but don't deal with overly active kids too well. They will go find a place to hide (usually under our bed) if the kids get too rambunctious.


----------



## rwc565 (Feb 16, 2010)

You wont regret the Bloodhound, our Bloodhound is named Sadie. Sadie is an absolute hoot! She is very affectionate, loveable and charming. On the other hand, she is like a bull in a China closet,there is nothing delicate or lady like about her. She has not figured out how to go around you or any other object, she just goes right through or over whatever is in her way.  When she shakes her head she slings slobber everywhere. So if your picky about a clean house, dont get a bloodhound. But if you want a loving and very entertaining bag of bones, and dont care if they mess up the house,then a bloodhound is the dog to get.


----------



## wingman (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Tom! Gus is a character and right now he has a belly full of pulled pork just off the Traeger grill.


----------



## dk666 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thor a Siberian Husky


----------



## bill in mn (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a 10 yr.old male black lab named Jack and he weighs in at 127lbs.He will eat anything except liver sausage ,it’s the strangest thing ever.he just spits it out.


----------



## ammjr (Mar 4, 2010)

Here's "Fat Toes" Charlie Darling (in front) - a little over a year old & pushing 150lbs.  Behind him is Lola.  She's 6 and only about a buck and a quarter.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Had a Weimaraner about 15 yrs ago. We'll get another in a few yrs. Right now we just have 2 cats.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 4, 2010)

We have two small ponies that claim they are dogs... lol. Our "small" dog is a black lab/great dane mix named Sammy. He weighs about 125'ish lbs. and can "sweep" the top of the counter by just streching his neck a little bit. Our big boy is a Bullmastiff/St. Bernard mix named Tank (what else!), and weighs in at 165 lbs. Both are absolutely spoiled rotten, and think they are lap/bed dogs - but we love them to death.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Mar 4, 2010)

I suppose I have to put up some shots of my wifes (my) Yorkie. He's only 5# and I think it's all hair. 
My problem with this little guy is just that, he's little and he doesn't help bring food or money into the house. Thus, he doesn't pay his own way under my roof. 
Being a hunter all my life, I've always had dogs that earned their keep, (ie, beagles for rabbit, Black and Tan for coon, etc.) You know, a dog that you know is a DOG, not some little ankle or toe biter. But this little guy does none of that, he just cuddles up to me and wants back scratches all the time and keeps me company. He got me... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Introducing Scrappy Mico: 







--ray--
(0|||0)


----------



## mule86 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a 6 1/2 year old Male Boston Terrier named Milton.


----------



## mooseman (Mar 5, 2010)

7 year old purebreed Rat Terrier.


----------

